# O/T- 1350 ft in 6 seconds



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*O/T- 1320 ft in 6 seconds*

Last night I went over to my buddy’s house to borrow a tool- this is in his garage just a few blocks from me. We grew up building cars in high school and this is where he took it 30 years later. It’s a 7/8 scale ‘57 Chevy NHRA Pro Mod. He’s a member of the Chicago Wiseguys. He fires it up in his driveway to test stuff. Last night he was testing the trans brake. 3,600HP and low 6 second passes in the quarter mile. The engine, heads and intake manifold are custom CNC fabricated from blocks of billet aluminum. The twin turbo charged, alcohol injected 572 builds 30 lbs. of boost at the line with a timing retard system that produces immense back firing until you let go of the launch button- you can hear it for blocks. He pulls .096 second 60 ft times! :freak: He’s shooting for high 5 second runs this summer. -Fun stuff.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

No never married and no kids- how'd you guess?  He's an instructor at UTI and does that stuff on the weekend.

The prevoius engine had a screw charger and mech fuel injection. He would burn 13 gallons of fuel for one run. He lost his MSD and hydraulic'd the motor on raw fuel. He showed me one of the pistons stretched over a rod. Hard to fathom locking an engine on fuel. The screw charger needs 1,000HP to turn it at 10k RPM so both ends of the crankshaft are doing work and everything gets twisted after each run. This stuff is on a level that's hard to comprehend to the average street guy. The u-joints are out of a tractor semi- 1.5" caps! :freak:
Here's a great shot with the old motor. All 4 tires in the air-










I guess the new turbo/alcohol set up only burns 1.5 gals with the programmable EFI and is much easier on the motor. His last test run pulled G's so hard out of the hole his helmet slid up his face and he had to shut down since he couldn't see. He shut down at 600 feet and ran a 6.82. :tongue:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice rides

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Never heard anything about a 7/8th's car?

Please elaborate.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

It means the car is 1/8 smaller than a factory version


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Slott V. I'm helping a friend here with a high 6 second Camaro. Big bucks but there's nothing better than a trip down the strip and feeling that sort of acceleration! Just a rush!!!

Here's the first 5 second Doorslammer from this part of the world!

http://www.zapsrat.com.au/


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> It means the car is 1/8 smaller than a factory version



Hahahahaha yea I got that part Dan. Just never heard of such an animal personally.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

When there's no original 57 parts involved what's tying ya to the original car's dimensions? 

Scaled down drag cars have existed since the 50s but have generally been one-off, eccentric creations. When pro modified exploded in the 90s, promoters wanted all sorts of different bodies, so the rules allowed all sorts of bodystyles to be scaled for competition. Ever since then this style of car has been a staple of the pro/semi-pro drag scene. They are awesome. Especially this one.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Scott, do you know which southern Chicago suburbs resturant has the the full-built Corvette Pro Mod hanging up on the wall? I saw the car when it was just about done a few years ago at Troy Trepanier's shop in Manteno, IL. They said it cost $250,000 to build.
And wasn't the '66-'67 Chevelle that Smokey Yunick built for Daytona in '67 7/8ths scale also?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Lots of info on Smokey's '67 Chevelle with the '66 front end here. Lots of talk at the time that it was 15/16th size, but the actual scale was probably 1:1, but with lots of other Smokey tricks to the body for better aerodynamics. 

Of course there were other '66-'67 Chevelles by Smokey besides this one... Fun reading in any case.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's basically just the fiberglas body that is scaled down to fit the wheelbase of the moly tube chassis. The roof is also chopped as you can see compared to the stock 57 next to it.

Saturday he was number 1 qualifier with a 6.31 @ 231 MPH.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

kiwidave said:


> Very cool Slott V. I'm helping a friend here with a high 6 second Camaro. Big bucks but there's nothing better than a trip down the strip and feeling that sort of acceleration! Just a rush!!!
> 
> Here's the first 5 second Doorslammer from this part of the world!
> 
> http://www.zapsrat.com.au/


Thanks for sharing that is way cool. Some of those glas bodies are wild. I think the one is a 58 Plymouth like 'Christine'?  I will share that site with Mario.


----------

